# Shēmu un Projektu krātuve >  Ļumīnija lodēšana ar mīkstlodi

## Obsis

Aņuks: jāj pa prēriju indiānis uz sava klepera, skatās - kaktusu krūmā sāpēs locīdamies brēc iestrēdzis kails jaunēklis. Indiānis  jautā - ko gan tu domāji pirms leci šai ērkšķu  pilnajā vietā? Jaunēklis atbild - zini, no iesākuma šķita, ka tā ir varen laba ideja.....

Man sākumā ļoti iepatikās ideja ietaupīt kādi 5 kilogrami vara tinamā vada, tā vietā ietinot   alumīnija nelikvīdu. Bet sāpju lomkas jau nāk virsā kā negaisis, jo tie gali kaut kur ir jāpielodē pie polu kurpēm. Ak jā, tajā vadā plūdīs 120 Ampēri, tāds sasodīts sīkums. Tā nu sameklēju dažas varen labas receptes, ar ko esmu gatavs padalīties.

Jem karsējamā tipa pocelāna tīģelīti, uzliek uz elektriskās plītiņas, bet vēl neieslēdz.  Apakšā saber  pāris cm biezu  POS-61 kārtiņu, uz tās uzber  dažu milimetru biezu  KOH vai NaOH   granulu slāni, un virsū uzlej vismaz 4...5 mm glicerīna slāni, lai nekur sārms nerēgojas saskarē ar gaisu. Tagad plītiņu ieštepselē un gaida 260 grādiņus.  Štengrumam KOH drīkst piejaukt CaOH ceturtdaļu masas. Vispār  sārma masai jābūt ne mazāk par 10 bet ne vairāk par 25% no glicerīna, kuram būs tendence pārziepjoties.Vannītē iemērc apalvojamo vadu, un pēc izvilkšanas to var lodēt ar parastu lodāmuru. 
Darbam vajadzīgs vismaz velkmes skapis un vismaz sejas aizsargmaska, pilnizmēra.

Dodos veikt šo neapšaubāmi bīstamo operāciju. Par panākumiem ziņošu atsevišķi. Ja neatgriežos, ščitajķe meņja kommuņistom.

P.S. 
ISSN 0136-1732.Адгезия расплавов и пайка материалов, 2007.Вып. 4082 УДК 621.791.3.04, 621.791.3.05.011, 621.791.3.048 

О.М.Сабадаш

ПАЙКА АЛЮМИНИЯ ПРИПОЯМИ НА ОСНОВЕ ОЛОВА С ИСПОЛЬЗОВАНИЕМ РЕАКТИВНЫХ ФЛЮСОВ

----------


## Tārps

Vai neko neesi dzirdējis par aluminija lodalvu ?




> Bet sāpju lomkas jau nāk virsā kā negaisis, jo tie gali kaut kur ir jāpielodē pie polu kurpēm. Ak jā, tajā vadā plūdīs 120 Ampēri, tāds sasodīts sīkums.


   Tad jau tas būs profilvads. Var vienkārši sakniedēt . Esmu redzējis citus tā darām un pats esmu tā darījis metināmā spolēm. Darbojas jau pusi mūžības, un domāju , ka vēl vienu dienu nekas nenotiks.

----------


## Obsis

Nē, automātā vietas ir tik maz, ka tikai polu kurpes ir vienīgais risinājums. Bet vads sastāv no vairākām dzīslām kā licendrāts, tāpēc presēšana, kniedēšana, placināšana utml neder. Un TIG metināšana arī nedod vēlamo rezultātu.

----------


## Obsis

Otra resepte par ļumīniju, šoreiz melnināšana. Nule kolēģis uzprasījās, nomelnināt vienu       alumīnija optisko detaļu lai neatspīd. 
Pirmā recepte: iemērcam attaukotu detaļu dzelzs hlorīdā un ļaujam mazliet paburbuļot. Pēc tam nomazgājam un noslaukām. Rezultāts ir noturīgs, taču gaiši līdz tumši matētā pelēkumā, ne gluži melns. 
Tāpēc uzmeklēju vēl kādu visai eksotisku recepti. Vienīgi ķīmiskie komponenti baisi grūti pasūtāmi ķīmisko reaktīvu veikalā  :: 
1.Берем алюмииниевую (дюралевую) деталь, плавно (чтоб не повело)  нагреваем на газе. 2.Опускаем в молоко (магазинное, не деревенское, а то - понос  ::  
3. Вынимаем из молока, стряхиваем тщательно все капельки; где не  стряхивается - снимаем бумажной салфеткой. 
4. Плавно нагреваем над газом: сначала темнеет (сереет), потом начинает  дымить и вонять жутко, потом чернеет. 
Важно:  - предварительно деталь очистить от грязи/масла, помыть с мылом - нагревать НАД пламенем, а не в самом огне - после операции 3. на детали должен оставаться ТОНКИЙ слой прикипевшего  молока. 
- в два слоя такое делать не стоит, получается хуже - соблюдать технику безопасности 
Я пробовал чернить радиаторы примерно 6х6х3 см и меньшие детали.  Покрытие получается стойкое и красивое, не хуже заводского чернения.

----------


## Tārps

Ir paņēmiens, kuru lieto lai liektu aluminiju (dūraluminiju, piemēram sabuktētu riteņa disku). Noziež ar veļas ziepēm un karsē līdz 400 grādiem. Kā temperatūras rādītājs kalpo ziepju palikšana melnā krāsā. Tas novērš iespēju pārkarsēt, izkausēt.

----------


## Zigis

Pameklē jūtūbē krieviski, kā salodēt alumīnija vadu. Tur veči elektriki vecās blokmājās štepseļu caurumos aplauztiem vadiem pagarinājumus pielodē. Uzpilina kautkādu brīnumlīdzekli no pudelītes ar krievu cipariem un lodē. tajos video bija visa info par pudelīti, nopērkama bezmaz katrā krievijas tirgū, varbūt latgalītē arī kādam ir?

----------


## Zigis

Ф-64 saucās, šeit:

https://www.youtube.com/results?sear...BE%D0%B4%D0%B0

----------


## Isegrim

> ...Štengrumam KOH drīkst piejaukt CaOH ceturtdaļu masas


 Vai t' kalcijs nebija divvērtīgs? 

P.S. _Popovenē_ uztvērēju platēs savulaik lodēja SF spoļu alumīnija ekrānus. Īsti nezinu tās tehnoloģijas, bet apalvotas tās lodējamās 'ausis' bija labi, lodējās brīnišķīgi. Bet čehiskie slovaki, kaparu taupīdami, skaļruņu krosoveru spoles tina ar alumīnija drāti. Alvot/lodēt nemaz necentās, uzpresēja galiem kaut kādas misiņlīdzīgas čaulītes, kas lodējamas kā parasti.

----------


## M_J

Pirms kādiem gadiem "latgalītē" nopirku tādu pudelīti, kā tam čalim video. Darbojas, ka prieks!

----------


## Tārps

> Bet sāpju lomkas jau nāk virsā kā negaisis, jo tie gali kaut kur ir jāpielodē pie polu kurpēm. Ak jā, tajā vadā plūdīs 120 Ampēri, tāds sasodīts sīkums


    Nedod mieru šī doma (negribētos gan būt sīkumainam) , bet parasti par polu kurpēm sauc magnētisko materiālu , kuru ievieto , vai uz kura izvieto elektromagnēta spoli. (krievi sauc "BAŠMAK") Tas parasti ir no dzelzs sakausējuma vai plāksnītēm. Vai tiešām pie tā ir nepieciešams pievienot aluminija vadus ? , bet varbūt iet runa par kabeļu kurpēm ?! Ja tā . tad tiešām nesaprotu to "jebļu" ar lodēšanu, jo tās nu točna presē.
 Un vēl kas, ja jau pa to vadu plūdīs tik liela strāva, tad tas vada šķērsgriezums arī būs pieklājīgs, un no tā izejot - lodēt vajadzētu ar kādu cietāku lodalvu . Te pirms brīža bija diskusija par to lodalvu. Ja tiešām nav pie rokas tā īstā aluminija lodalva (kas ir pietiekami cieta), tad kā reize, šis ir tas gadījums, kad noderētu tās cietākās lodalvas, nevis Sn 60/Pb 40 .
  Pat lodējot vara vadus pie kolektora plāksnītēm, vienmēr cenšos izmantot cietākas markas lodalvu, jo mīkstā netur centrbēdzi un temperatūru vienlaicīgi.

----------


## Isegrim

Šie 
parasti bija alvoti un lodējās labi, bet parasti presējām - mazos ar rokas stangām, lielās (kabeļiem > 50 sqmm) ar hidraulisko presīti. 
Šādi izstrādājumi manīti arī no tīra alumīnija - priekš tā paša materiāla daudzdrāšu kabeļiem. Tieša darīšana ar tādiem nebija; Apvienotā Karaliste alumīnija kabeļus nebrūķē. 
Kad vajadzēja pieslēgt monolītu alumīnija dzīslu, es to placināju (kalu), tad urbu caurumu un skrūvēju.

----------


## Waldis

_P.S. Popovenē uztvērēju platēs savulaik lodēja SF spoļu alumīnija ekrānus. Īsti nezinu tās tehnoloģijas, bet apalvotas tās lodējamās 'ausis' bija labi, lodējās brīnišķīgi._

Tam tehnologam, kurš to izgudroja, vajadzētu noraut rokas! Paskaties, kas pēc gada ar tiem ekrāniem darijās. Tad viņos sāka presēt stērbelītes no kautkā tāda, kas normāli lodējas. 
...un vēl tas ķēms izgudroja metodi, kā apalvot PCB tā, lai tā pēc nedēļas kļūst melna, un nesalodējama. Citos kantoros alvotās plates nezko lodējas vēl šodien!

----------


## krabis

Tak jebkurā Depo vai Kurši var nopirkt speciālo lodalvu ar visu fljusi, alumīnijam, lodējas perfekti, tiesa temperatūru vajag mazliet virs 300 grādiem. Nesaprotu Obsis te kjer uz muļķi???

----------


## Obsis

RE: Krabis: patiešām?? Nebiju iedomājies tur (Depo) jebko meklēt, kā izņemot alu un desiņas. Paldies par padomu. Šodien pat paskatīšos.
Vienīgi izcenojumi kā, ja parastā alva man desmitos kg mērāma, tad es tomēr apzinos cik kilograms maksā. Turklāt, tā kā LU ir tik varena organizācija, ka spēj atļauties palikt savam darbiniekam jau tā parādā tūkstošos skaitāmus neapmaksātus čekus, tad zinot, ka Depo čekus LU grāmatvedība 100% atraida, ar aknām jūtu ka pirkums tā arī paliks no privātās kabatas. Negribu apdāvināt tos, kas nav to pelnījuši.
Un vispār, nezin gan vai diži daudz mistiskās pudelītes saturs atšķirās no tā, ko šajā citētajā  receptē minēju. Jo tauks ar sārmu pārziepjojas, un receptē nekas nav teikts, ka kusnis jāizlieto 5-minūšu laikā. Ja jau reiz veselas disertācijas sarakstītas optimālās svara attiecības noskaidrošanai, tātad recepte ir strādājoša. Tiesa pārbaudīt vēl nav sanācis laiks.

RE: Isegrim
Diemžēl izskatījās tik pretīgi, ka noplēsu nost tos štruntus. Iedomājies, ka dzīsla sastāv no 3gab dzīslām pa 5mm katra un tās ir jāiedabū automātā, kuram ir 8mm skrūvē kam uz katru malu vietas ir 4mm (ligzdas platums 16mm). Nu neražo TĀDUS uzgaļus, ne Jaudā ne ABB tādu nav. Un turklāt presēti ir tikai mazliet labāki nekā ar puņķiem salipināti. Un placināti no šāda diametra ir  vnk atbaidoši.

----------


## Tārps

Profi pirmkārt runā par šķērsgriezumu nevis dzīslu aptuveno diametru un skaitu.




> (ligzdas platums 16mm). Nu neražo TĀDUS uzgaļus


   Tādu uzgaļu , atvainojos par izteicienu, bet pilna irsa.  Un ja kāds sāk bīdīt teoriju par lodētu uzgaļu pārākumu pār presētajiem, tad ....... . Sveiks, kaimiņu Vaņka, Fedja, .... !

----------


## Obsis

Vakar biju aizbraucis uz Depo. Plauktā ne cinku saturošas alvas, ne fluorīdus saturoša kušņa, ne jebkā cita alumīnija lidēšanai PROTAMS ka nebija, savukārt veikala izziņās ilgi smējās par pircēju, kurš iedomājies tik baisi `neiespējamu`lietu kā alumīniju lodēt. Apsiprināja, ka visā veikala vēsturē NEKAD nekas alumīnija lodēšanai neesot tirgots. Tā ka Krabis, nerunā Tu patiesus vārdus.
Savukārt Tārpa vārdus varēju pārbaudīt pat stundu agrāk, iebraukdams atkārtoti Jaudā. Nu nav tādu uzgaļu, kas paredzēti 5mm trim gabaliem reizē vadiem bet ir ar 8mm skrūves caurumu. Labākajā gadījumā ir viens 5mm un 6mm caurums, bet piramīdu taisīt tur nav vietas, un 6mm uzgalī ieurbjot 8mm tas pārtrūkst. Galīgi un pilnīgi garām.
Savukārt lielstrāvas ķēdēs presētos uzgaļus esmu plēsis ārā vaidēdams, kas dzirksteļoja visās iespējamās malās, tāpēc presēšanas pārākumu protams vari turpināt sludināt, tikai nevari cerēt, ka noticēšu. Dzirksteļošana 0,1 megavatu ierīcē tas ir nāves spriedums. Nevaru atļauties, un krievu vai nekrievu, tas mani maz uztrauc. Un kā jau teicu, metināšana šajā gadījumā neder, gan izolācijas pārkaršanas dēļ, gan vada šķērsgriezuma izmaiņu dēļ. Man jau tā uz 120A stāv nieka 48 mm2 kas ir stipri maz.

----------


## Tārps

OBSI, biju augstākās domās par Tevi, pēc tām gudrajām spriedelēšanām dažādās tēmās.



> Vakar biju aizbraucis uz Depo. Plauktā ne cinku saturošas alvas, ne fluorīdus saturoša kušņa, ne jebkā cita alumīnija lidēšanai


 Nu labi, ka nemeklēji tādas lietas vēl DROGĀS !!  Vai esi dzirdējis par tādu tirgotavu kā , piemēram, LEMONA ?
https://lemona.lv/index.php?page=itemlist&b_id=305
vai SIA Firma “Revers”.

  Nu nav Jauda kabeļu kurpju un visādu uzgaļu ražotājs !!!  Tik daudz jau nu vajadzētu zināt Latvijā. Jāmeklē KLAUKE vai CIMCO produkcijas tirgotāji.
Viens no tiem ir SLO Latvija, Wurth , bet vajag draudzēties ar GOOGLEs tanti.



> Savukārt lielstrāvas ķēdēs presētos uzgaļus esmu plēsis ārā vaidēdams, kas dzirksteļoja visās iespējamās malās


 Varbūt nevajadzētu nodarboties ar lielām strāvām , ja nezini pat EIN noteikumus un nav ne sajēgas, ne prakses vadu (kabeļu) galu apdarē.
   Es gribētu redzēt to momentu, ja Tu sāktu uz ielas 120 mm2 kabeli tagad lodēt un čakarēt izolāciju !!!!,vai automašīnai startera vadus bez prešēšanas kabeļkurpēs lodēt.

----------


## Obsis

RE: Tārps:  prātā nenāk to darīt uz ielas. Man tas ir skaistā precīzā iekārtā uz ritentiņiem (mini-skapī). Un svarīgs ir izskats, nevis vesela piramīda ar n gabaliem uzgaļiem uz katras skrūves (vēēē). Vienkārši jāsalodē un ir gan izskats gan kvalitāte. 
Un Depo taisni TE man ieteica, tai meilā, kur brīnījos, vai tad tur bez desiņām un alus ko derīgu ar tirgo. Netirgo. Savukārt LU iekšējie noteikumi AIZLIEDZ pirkt jebko no elektrotehnikas jebkur citur kā Jaudā. Nu nedrīkstu pirkt ne Wurth ne SLO. Jo tad man čeku neatmaksās.

P.S. vēl ir kāda laba un pārbaudīta recepte - Stokkerī nopērk stienīti litiju saturošo alumīnija cietlodi un Rothenberger numur 5 cietlodei domāto kusni. Lodējot ar mīktlodi un zem kušņa pabraukot ar šo stienīti viss lieliski apalvojas. Pārbaudīts pat lodējot mašīnas radiatora caurumus, kas pēcāk pat desmitgadēm spēj nokalpot. Diemžēl šodien izrādījās, ka šos materiālus var pasūtīt uz oktobra otro pusi un ne ātrāk. Neder tā.

Par Lemonas un Latgalītes kusni - nu tas ir fluorīdu maisījums, kas kvalitatīvam lodējumam prasa zinku saturošu lodalvu un ir bezjēgā korozīvs. Diemžēl tieši tādas Zn saturošas man nav, un nav vēlmes alloju kausēt pašam, kaut arī sāku jau apsvērt šādas nodarbes lietderību.

RE:""ja nezini pat EIN noteikumus un nav ne sajēgas, ne prakses vadu (kabeļu) galu apdarē."" Uzšķaudīt uz EIN, kopš 60 gadu vidus es līdz tūkstotim Ampēru esmu lodējis vismaz reizi gadā pa pārim, un tie vēl šobaltdien strādā bez atteices. Tikai tie bija vara... Toreiz uzgaļus taisīja tikai un vienīgi no caurulītēm, gatavie parādījās tikai astoņdesmitajos, un tikai Latvenergo sistēmā. Pieejami tie kļuva ar Neatkarību.  Man nav prasība piekarīnāt papīrīti ar zīmogu, bet gan uztaisīt smuku kasti, kas iekšā nedzirksteļo un glīti izskatās. Un gribu gan redzēt kā izskatīsies tie Tavi presētie kabeļu gali pēc desmit gadiem fabrikas cehā, ja alumīnija uzgalis ir tiešā saspiedienā ar automāta vara izvadu. Par metālu korozijas rindu taču būsi dzirdējis, ne? Un nav šis tas gadījums, kad palīdzēs cinkota dzelzs šeibe pa starpu.

RE: Waldis ""Tam tehnologam, kurš to izgudroja, vajadzētu noraut rokas! Paskaties, kas pēc gada ar tiem ekrāniem darijās""
Lūk tas ir klasisks rezultāts pēc slikti nomazgāta Lemonas fluorīdu kušņa lietošanas

----------


## Isegrim

Valdim - ne reizi nebija gadījies, ka kādai 'Selgai' vai taml. tas alumīnija ekrāns būtu atlodējies. Pa ausu galam tiku dzirdējis par ultraskaņu tajās alvošanas tehnoloģijās. 60-ajos tehnologam fluorīdi no Lemonas sapņos nerādījās, bet _Popovene_ uztvērējus ražoja divās maiņās.
Par kabeļu galiem - vai tiešām nav jēga kaitēties ar cietlodi vai pat metināt? Pēdējai gan _argona atmosfēra_ prasījās.

----------


## Gaija_5D

Varbūt ir pieredze alumīniju lodēt ar cietlodi. Es domāju bismutu. Ir tādi stienīši. Temperatūra ap 500 grādīem varbūt.

----------


## AndrisZ

Bismuts jau pie 270 grādiem kūst. Un trausls viņš ir.

----------


## Obsis

RE: Gaija: ļoti nepareizs piegājiens. Kā T pazeminoša piedeva pie alvas tā alumīnijam ir stipri derīga, taču viens pats galīgi garām. Bet ar cietlodi tak alumīnijs brīnīgi labi lodējas. Sākot ar Rothenberger Rolot604, Castolin, Novolok, Technoweld, Durafix un daudzu citu ražotāju izplatītajām eitektikām. Nopērc, sildi ar gāzes degli un viss notiekās. Pat karterim nolauzta auss uzaudzējama tā, ka izturīga un lūzuma vieta pat nav redzama. Otrs variants ir ar TIG uz apgriezto polaritāti. Rezultāts mazliet pagrūtāks, ar piedevstiepli maisījumu jāiemanās pareizi maisīt, lai iztiktu bez augstfrekvences oksīdu sagraušanas, bet metinās ka prieks. Diemžēl manā specgadījumā šis process neder.
RE: Isegrim ""Par kabeļu galiem - vai tiešām nav jēga kaitēties ar cietlodi vai pat metināt? Pēdējai gan _argona atmosfēra_ prasījās. 						""
Argons nav problēma, tas ir mūsu TIG ierīces pamatkomplekts. Bet ar TIG  man lobās nost izolācija un peāns kā dzesētājs nelīdz.  Ātri ar degli - baidos no tā paša, bet varbūt var iemanīties ļoti ātri un pļukš ūdenī. Ja neko līdz nedēļas beigām  neatradīšu nopērkamu, nāksies tā.
Pagaidām savārīju  NaOH ar glicerīnu. Sapratu kāpēc receptē ir arī KOH - man sanāca tas specziepju gabals baisi ciets. Ja būtu puse kā receptē bijusi KOH, tad ziepe būtu pusšķidra. Šā vai tā, pagaidām nelodējas.

----------


## sasasa

> Savukārt LU iekšējie noteikumi AIZLIEDZ pirkt jebko no elektrotehnikas jebkur citur kā Jaudā.


 Kas tad tur tos "noteikumus" izdomājis? Ko tad, ja "noteikumos" ierakstīs, ka tika Maximā var iepirkties? Ar makaroniem aptīsi vadus?

----------


## Tārps

OBSI, 


> Un gribu gan redzēt kā izskatīsies tie Tavi presētie kabeļu gali pēc desmit gadiem fabrikas cehā, ja alumīnija uzgalis ir tiešā saspiedienā ar automāta vara izvadu. Par metālu korozijas rindu taču būsi dzirdējis, ne?


 Man liekas , ka esi teorētiķis - fantazētājs.  Lielākā daļa Latvenergo 04kV spēka kabeļu ir tieši no aluminija, un mūsdienās tieši daudzdzīslu.
Vai stādies priekšā, ka pēc dažiem gadiem tie varētu nodegt ? Un visi tie tagad tiek skrūvēti uz pārklātajām vara šinām, un atrodas sadales skapji ārā, un plūst tur arī ievērojamas strāvas , kas mērāmas pat vairākos simtos ampēru, bet viss normāli. 
   Drīzāk gan es gribētu redzēt, kādi izskatīsies Tavi lodētie gali, jo zinu, ka agrākos laikos tika lietoti kabeļi ar trīs dzīslām , bet nulli laida pa aluminija bruņu. Tad nu vajadzēja pielodēties pie bruņas, lai to savienotu ar nulles šinu sadalē. Lai gan veči strādāja godam, tik un tā pēc 5-6 gadiem lodējums bija nopuvis un vajadzēja atjaunot.

----------


## Waldis

_
Valdim - ne reizi nebija gadījies, ka kādai 'Selgai' vai taml. tas alumīnija ekrāns būtu atlodējies_

Ekrāns bija kontaktā ar plati akurāt līdz garantijas beigām. Vēlāk viņš neizbira laukā tikai tamdēļ, ka kājiņa bija atlocīta zem spolītes. Reizēm izbira. Paņem Selgu, paņem lodāmuru, un pamēģini apmainīt filtru! ...A es uz Tavu ģīmi paskatīšos...  :: 

_60-ajos tehnologam fluorīdi no Lemonas sapņos nerādījās, bet Popovene uztvērējus ražoja divās maiņās._ 

Tikai Selga bija pirmais, un laikam pēdejais aparāts, kurā Al ekrānu mēģināja pielodēt! Gaujai bija mehānisks kontakts, Selgai sākumā misiņa ekrāni, tad izprovēja šito pārpratumu, bet turpmāk Al ekrānā iepresēja jaunsudraba plāksnītes, un lodēja tās.

----------


## Obsis

RE: Tārps
Vispār Tev personisks paldies. Tikai un vienīgi Tavā ietekmē sameklēju rakstu, kur analizēta mīkstlodes fāzu pārejas vecēšanas un strāvas ietekmē, un patiešām, jo lielāka strāva, jo ātrāk noris alvas fāzu izmaiņa, kur tā paliek strāvu slikti vadoša un pulverveidīga. Un tas ir iemesls, kāpēc ja lodē, tad jālodē ar svinu. Savukārt alumīnijam der tikai bezsvina lodalvas, tāpēc salodēt alumīniju gana ilgmūžīgi lielstrāvas variantam vispār neesot iespējams.

Būs vien jānotic. Un Latvenergo šobrīd nepieņem ekspluatācijā pat vecos laikos ekspluatācijā nodotus objektus, ja tajos ir jebkas lodēts. 

Tā ka laikam būs tomēr jādodas uz SLO šodien un jāpresē. Vai pareizi saprotu, ka trīs dzīslas 16mm2=4,6mm diam drīkst kopā iebāzt vienā 75mm2=9,7 mm caurumā un nav obligāti katra dzīsla jāpresē atsevišķā uzgalī??

Vilšanās LASD veikalā - šiem uzgaļi tikai bezgala resni. Standarta 160 Amp automātam ligzdas platums 16mm a šiem lameles platums 25mm. Nu nevaru tak pusi gaļas slīpēt tam nost. Pilnīgi safārējušies.

----------


## Kodolskiltava

Jā, LASD kopš sašaurināšanās, diemžēl, ir tikai skatlogā dažādas (vismaz priekš manis) ejošas pozīcijas, piemēram, mazo izmēru (2.5, 4, 6 mm2) kabeļkurpes ar caurumu M4-M6 skrūvei. Tagad ja nu vajag, ņemu uzreiz paciņu Jaudā.

----------


## Tārps

OBSI, jā situāciju ar baltiem cimdiem atrisināt neiespējami.  Ja tas ir 100% tiesa , ka viena apaļa dzīsla ir 5mm diametrā, un pavisam ir 3 dzīslas, tad kopējais dzīslu šķērsgriezums jau ir 58,9 mm2 - teorētiski. Lai tās iestūķētu 70 mm2 DIN kurpē arī būs jāpiestrādā un tukšās vietas jābaksta pilnas ar tievākiem vadeļiem. Pareizi, kurpes 50 un 70 mm2 no aluminija nemēdz būt ar platumu 16 mm , jo lomu sāk spēlēt piespiedvirsmas laukums.
Kā jau pats teici, vadi tiks pārslogoti un tas pats notiks ar kabeļkurpi, un kur pārslodze, tur paaugstināta temperatūra, kur paaugstināta temperatūra, tur pastiprināta oksidēšanās. Protams, ja tā pārslodze ļoti īslaicīga un reta, to varētu arī neņemt vērā. Tad vajag papūlēties paplacināt tos galus, lai ielien 50mm2 kurpē un kurpei pa 1 mm no katras malas noņemt. 50mm2 kurpes ar caurumu 8 mm mēdz būt, un ir 18 mm platas.
  Vēl var izvēlēties ar garu kātu (lielāks vadu saskares laukums ar kurpi) un tādu kas nav pēc DIN. DIN kurpēm vada vieta ir nedaudz mazāka.
Protams tas viss atmaksāsies vairumam.
  Bet ja jau tā kurpe vienalga skrūvējas pie vara plāksnes, tad varbūt uzreiz ņemt vara kurpi ar pārklājumu.

----------


## Waldis

_Lai tās iestūķētu 70 mm2 DIN kurpē arī būs jāpiestrādā un tukšās vietas jābaksta pilnas ar tievākiem vadeļiem._ 

A vai tad nav izgudrotas kautkādas appresējamās standziņas, kuras tās 3 dzīslas pārvērš apaļā stienī? Varbūt pats var tādas izvīlēt no vecām plakanknaiblēm?

----------


## Isegrim

Apaļā ne. Mūsu hidrauliskajai presei bija vesels komplekts ar seškantes pusītēm. Pati prese visai kompakta, to varēja _uzkačāt_, dažas reizes uzminot ar kāju. Apžmiedza ne pa jokam - šlepē kaut automoboli aiz tās kurpes. Resnākās daudzdrāšu dzīslas, ko tā apstrādājām, bija līdz 600 A paredzētas. Pat zemējuma kontūrs  Lattelekomā ar 70 sqmm _green/yellow_ pieslēgts ar šo paņēmienu.

----------

